# Nailing contest



## Warren

I was thinking of the cheating possibilities. One could hollow out all except maybe a quarter inch of a couple of lvl's, and then infill with foam where it can't be seen. Knowing most of you guys, I don't think the honor system is an option. Not to mention that in the field, there would only be one take, or perhaps the best two out of three. Somebody who was really committed to winning could do as many takes as necessary to get the best result. Hopefully Nick will be able to use all the suggestions to come up with acceptable ground rules.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Tinstaafl said:


> That's one aspect we were talking about backstage. Most any digital camera or camera phone these days can record at least a brief video clip. The question is how many guys can use a catspaw and a hammer to get it uploaded. :laughing:


I know my camera has the ability, but I don't know how good the quality is, capacity, ease of upload, etc.


----------



## loneframer

Tinstaafl said:


> That's one aspect we were talking about backstage. Most any digital camera or camera phone these days can record at least a brief video clip. The question is how many guys can use a catspaw and a hammer to get it uploaded. :laughing:


 My videos are automatically uploaded to Picasa, where I can then upload to You-Tube.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Bastien1337 said:


> People breathe underwater all the time, its called drowning


 My kid left this morning @ 5:30 to go free diving, stay down for 2 or 3 min. 50 to 60 feet down and hes not considered good, good guys stay down over 4 min. tomarrow he'll sell his fish at china town and if he had a good day he'll make 200$:clap: Sorry but you lead me fftopic:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My kid left this morning @ 5:30 to go free diving, stay down for 2 or 3 min. 50 to 60 feet down and hes not considered good, good guys stay down over 4 min. tomarrow he'll sell his fish at china town and if he had a good day he'll make 200$:clap: Sorry but you lead me fftopic:


 Oh he's got this Go Pro thing:blink: on his speer gun so the next time he sees a 15' tiger shark he'll have it on video


----------



## SK Remodeling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JTUP998oS4&feature=related



This kids got to much time on his hands


----------



## Bastien1337

sk071077 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JTUP998oS4&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> This kids got to much time on his hands


Who has eleven nails but only ten fingers on their hand?

......this kid


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh he's got this Go Pro thing:blink: on his speer gun so the next time he sees a 15' tiger shark he'll have it on video


yea the go pro cameras, i wanna get one for skiiing


----------



## FramingPro

Warren said:


> I was thinking of the cheating possibilities. One could hollow out all except maybe a quarter inch of a couple of lvl's, and then infill with foam where it can't be seen. Knowing most of you guys, I don't think the honor system is an option. Not to mention that in the field, there would only be one take, or perhaps the best two out of three. Somebody who was really committed to winning could do as many takes as necessary to get the best result. Hopefully Nick will be able to use all the suggestions to come up with acceptable ground rules.


i was thiknig honor system, if someone wants to ruin it for everyone than fine but well know ourselves whos true, or we could show the wood on camera before


----------



## Tom Struble

:shifty::innocent:


----------



## FramingPro

tomstruble said:


> :shifty::innocent:


5684 posts, why is that ?:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble

i thought it was a good response to you wanting to see a pic of my wood:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

tomstruble said:


> i thought it was a good response to you wanting to see a pic of my wood:whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## katoman

Tom is already scheeming. He'll probably figure out some way to speed up the movie he makes.

Hmmmmm........:whistling


----------



## katoman

Anyone know how to speed up a utube movie?

Oops, wrong thread, never mind.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

we used to have a contest every year at our xmas party.....

stock hammer...how many swings to drive a 16 into an lvl (started, and without bending), and time to drive 5- 16's (in your hand) into the same lvl....knee height or so.....we also did 5 8ds in the edge of a 1x once.

I say require a stock hammer......16oz....not waffle head.

video should be on the jobsite so we can hear all the laughing and giggling of the crew in the back ground.:laughing:


----------



## katoman

That's too hard.


----------



## Warren

Can't already have the nails started. Somebody could predrill a pilot hole and just have the nail sitting there. Man I seem to know a lot about cheating!!


----------



## loneframer

I've been using a 20 Oz. hammer for 10 years or better. You can't ask a guy to show off his ability without using his preferred hammer.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

loneframer said:


> I've been using a 20 Oz. hammer for 10 years or better. You can't ask a guy to show off his ability without using his preferred hammer.


I'm in!

Happy to see you're willing to help out lone! It's up to you and Nick:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

The way I see it, if a guy is good at speed nailing, it won't matter how soft the wood is. It's more about hand coordination. Developing a rhythm is a skill that is earned over time.

You could be nailing into 2" ridgid foam, but if you don't have skills, it may as well be kryptonite.

Power nailing is a different story and would be very hard to judge in this type of format.

No matter what, not everyone will agree on how to do this.

I like the idea of a "freestyle" entry. Enter your "best of" clip and let the members decide which video is most impressive.

I think the number of entries will be far greater if their are no restrictions on the content of the entry. (assuming the entry is PG in nature)


----------



## Diamond D.

sk071077 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp0yCP0Emr8&feature=related


He was actually pretty slow, considering all the theatrics. :w00t:




katoman said:


> Ok, I'm in. Just for the humour factor. :laughing:


Me too. :thumbup:




CookeCarpentry said:


> If I can figure out what device I own that takes video, and can upload it correctly, I am in....:whistling


That's going to be my biggest problem too. :sad:




loneframer said:


> I've been using a 20 Oz. hammer for 10 years or better. You can't ask a guy to show off his ability without using his preferred hammer.


OK, I'm going with my 3# stone hammer. :laughing:

D.


----------



## loneframer

Diamond D. said:


> OK, I'm going with my 3# stone hammer. :laughing:
> 
> D.


 That's cool, but only for the first several nails.

Without as much as 10 minutes practice, I'll guess that I can run 10 12D bright commons into a SYP treated 4x4 in under 20 seconds.

I haven't done any wood framing in over 3 years and much longer with a hammer.:whistling


----------



## katoman

I agree with the freesyle idea. Only restrictons might be it has to be a carpenters' hammer. No sledges. And 3 1/2" spikes. Preferably into spruce.

Ok, I've got to go practice. :shifty:


----------



## loneframer

katoman said:


> I agree with the freesyle idea. Only restrictons might be it has to be a carpenters' hammer. No sledges. And 3 1/2" spikes. Preferably into spruce.
> 
> Ok, I've got to go practice. :shifty:


 I have to go clean a couple Impulse guns for a buddy. I just might grab a nice big log from his firewood pile to beat a few nails into. Catch you dudes later.:thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter

make it a duel......belt on.....nails in the pouch, hammer in the sling, arms at your side....then BANG drive 5 16ds into whatever.......


----------



## carp.780

We should advertise what hammer we're using. This might be a good comparison for steel versus titanium.


----------



## Tinstaafl

carp.780 said:


> This might be a good comparison for steel versus titanium.


Excellent point! The Ti guys are always going on about how much easier nailing is, but I don't recall anyone saying they sink a nail faster--or slower, as the case may be.


----------



## Joe Carola

carp.780 said:


> We should advertise what hammer we're using. This might be a good comparison for steel versus titanium.


I'm using this one.


----------



## Tom Struble

now that there is one big mer:thumbsup:


----------



## griz

Joe Carola said:


> I'm using this one.



Joe, were you there?
Eureka, CA. They are an everything store. Nothing like the box stores. Many employees been there for years. Awesome garden section.


----------



## Joe Carola

griz said:


> Joe, were you there?
> Eureka, CA. They are an everything store. Nothing like the box stores. Many employees been there for years. Awesome garden section.


No, just googled largest hammer.


----------



## loneframer

BuiltByMAC said:


> Alright, ante up, gentlemen...5 nails in 6 seconds (after 20 min. of warmups!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 oz. Fat Max wood handle
> 3 1/4" vinyl coated sinkers (16d)
> 2x8 pt doug. fir
> 
> Mac


 Oh, OK, I can get in on that format. I'll have to stop tomorrow and pick up some loose nails and a 2x8.

BTW, in this neck of the woods, 3 1/4=12D. 3 1/2=16D.:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

BuiltByMAC said:


> Alright, ante up, gentlemen...5 nails in 6 seconds (after 20 min. of warmups!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 oz. Fat Max wood handle
> 3 1/4" vinyl coated sinkers (16d)
> 2x8 pt doug. fir
> 
> Mac


wowowowoow, those sinkers seam to go in really easy, i want to spray my boxes of nails with oil or something because commons here i pound the sh!t out of the them and it still takes 4 hits thank you


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> Oh, OK, I can get in on that format. I'll have to stop tomorrow and pick up some loose nails and a 2x8.
> 
> BTW, in this neck of the woods, 3 1/4=12D. 3 1/2=16D.:whistling


i always thought 16d sinkers were 3- 1/4" because there shorter and thinner i heard... key word being heard


----------



## loneframer

FramingPro said:


> i always thought 16d sinkers were 3- 1/4" because there shorter and thinner i heard... key word being heard


 Possible son. Around here we use 12D or 16D commons12D common is 3 1/4"


----------



## Brutus

WNYcarpenter said:


> make it a duel......belt on.....nails in the pouch, hammer in the sling, arms at your side....then BANG drive 5 16ds into whatever.......


 
We used to do this at trade school into railroad ties. Except the nails could already be in your hand. Everyone nailing at the same time. Instructor would cheat and drop 2 nails on the floor without no one noticing.

I bet Kirk knows exactly who this is.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

loneframer said:


> Oh, OK, I can get in on that format. I'll have to stop tomorrow and pick up some loose nails and a 2x8.
> 
> BTW, in this neck of the woods, 3 1/4=12D. 3 1/2=16D.:whistling


Everyone around here calls 3 1/4" nails 16's. Even though I know it's not right, maybe it's a west coast thing, I don't know. But the 3 1/4" vinyl nails is what everyone uses for hand drives.


----------



## FramingPro

BuiltByMAC said:


> Alright, ante up, gentlemen...5 nails in 6 seconds (after 20 min. of warmups!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 oz. Fat Max wood handle
> 3 1/4" vinyl coated sinkers
> 2x8 pt doug. fir
> 
> Mac


isn't it cold where you are


----------



## BuiltByMAC

FramingPro said:


> isn't it cold where you are


mid 50's yesterday...and sun! Felt like summer after all the rain - 'course, we're back to rain today, tomorrow and for the next 2 months. That's the Pac NW for ya...

Mac


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> Sooo..., if I do this in front of the guys at work in a mesh tank top and parachute pants, I could win this thing?


 
Hammer pants, and yes.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> Hammer pants, and yes.:thumbsup:


 Man, just took my last pair of Wineberry Z Cavaricci Baggies to the clothes drop off too.:sad:


----------



## SK Remodeling

Bastien1337 said:


> do it with your fly posse and some honeys bumping and grinding in the background while throwing cash around at the haters. also dont neglect to wave your hands in the air, like you didnt care.
> 
> 
> now proceed to nail.....styles points will ensue


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Siders

This nailing contest thing is starting to get good. I'm thinking parody videos are next.:thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> Hey Nick, got something for ya.:thumbup:
> 
> Here's the deal. I went to big orange and picked up 5 lbs of 16D Sinkers (look like coated 12s to me) and a 2x6 PT SYP to practice on. About 1/2 way through the box, the 2x6 was pretty beat up, so I went outside and dug into a snow drift to pull out a 4' 4x4 PT SYP to beat on.arty:
> 
> First up is my Vaughan 20 oz. waffle face, fiberglass handle. It's my everyday hammer.
> 
> Next is a Craftsman 24 oz, straight wood handle that I'm not sure where it came from. I think I traded it for a Death Stick hammer awhile back.
> 
> Keep in mind, I probably haven't pounded a pound of 12s in the last two years or better and certainly haven't tried to impress anyone with my hammer skills in at least 10 years.:laughing:
> 
> Anyway, here's to you Nick, this is all your fault.:notworthy


i found some commons, only 2 1/2" but i tried and i hammer like you set, sink or somtimes set bam sink. Ill see if i can find any longer, of my cheap nails


----------



## BamBamm5144

I would try but I'm in a cast so I'd have to do it all one handed with my left and use roofing nails.

Would that be against the rules.


----------



## Mark Siders

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would try but I'm in a cast so I'd have to do it all one handed with my left and use roofing nails.
> 
> Would that be against the rules.


 
That would be a good video.

Can I use trim nails?:w00t:


----------



## loneframer

BamBamm5144 said:


> I would try but I'm in a cast so I'd have to do it all one handed with my left and use roofing nails.
> 
> Would that be against the rules.





Mark Siders said:


> That would be a good video.
> 
> Can I use trim nails?:w00t:


 I personally don't care if you're banging hang nails. Post a video.:thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

i think what me and lone decided is that we will leave the guidelines up to, choose how you want to nail, like walls or sheathing floors, use what nails you want, this is just for fun and lets see whos good


----------



## loneframer

FramingPro said:


> i think what me and lone decided is that we will leave the guidelines up to, choose how you want to nail, like walls or sheathing floors, use what nails you want, this is just for fun and lets see whos good


 That's what I was waiting for. This was Nicks idea and he should have the say in what's acceptable.

Now we need some videos.

Do it your way. Whatever you're most comfortable with. Speed, rhythm, tricks, power.

Anybody that does this for a living earned their skills with hard work, bloodshed and determination.

It's not about being better than the next guy, it's about pride in the ability you paid for in pain.

At this point, Nick and I will work out a few details and post an entry thread.

For the sake of fairness, I think Mac and I should have the option to enter a different video on the entry thread.

Details to come...:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

*Rules*

ight, me and lone have decided that the less rules we have the more entries we will probably have. This is not a contest to compare really, its more about just showing of your skills that you have perfected over the years. Anyway, we decided that in the video you should state the type of wood, the hammer your using and the type and size of nail. Lets just have fun and try to get alot of entries:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter

I'd love to see a sparky drive wire staples...I hate 'em:laughing:


----------



## griz

How come we couldn't have done this thirty years ago?:laughing:


----------



## Warren

griz said:


> How come we couldn't have done this thirty years ago?:laughing:


Griz don't worry, were gonna break it down into age brackets!:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ

now sure how i missed this thread, but Lone, you did just fine in my book. not all of us are pounding hand nails everyday. I know I don't. I wouldn't make any money. 
you need to take another one with the pimp hat on, maybe a half shirt from the 80s(jersey style) and you'll win!


----------



## ApgarNJ

Mac, that was impressive. in front of a crowd made it even better.


----------



## loneframer

WNYcarpenter said:


> I'd love to see a sparky drive wire staples...I hate 'em:laughing:


 The trick is to use a pair of Dikes with a side blow.:whistling


----------



## loneframer

ApgarNJ said:


> now sure how i missed this thread, but Lone, you did just fine in my book. not all of us are pounding hand nails everyday. I know I don't. I wouldn't make any money.
> you need to take another one with the pimp hat on, maybe a half shirt from the 80s(jersey style) and you'll win!


I outgrew my "Frankie Say" "Okay" half shirt from the Wildwood boardwalk a great deal of years ago. Trust me, nobody wants to see me in a half-shirt these days. I've gained about 65 pounds from those days and went from abs to an ab.:laughing:


----------



## WNYcarpenter

loneframer said:


> The trick is to use a pair of Dikes with a side blow.:whistling


been trying since puberty.....just lacking the finesse I guess......


----------



## WNYcarpenter

I just grab it and whack away.....a few pokes and stabs and I get it in:laughing:


----------



## Warren

I will shoot tomorrow as well. It will not be pretty, as I have stated before that fast nailing has never been my thing. I have a few ideas for the video though.......


----------



## Jrickard

loneframer said:


> I refuse to believe that I'm the only framer on board old enough to have framed homes without nail guns.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one old enough.:laughing:


 I spent my first six years framing by hand banging. The guy i worked with refused to use guns. We hand nailed everything sheathing included. Didn't start using guns until i went on my own five years ago. Its funny though because i still rarely use a gun, my help does but i mostly hand nail. Once i get enough posts i will put a vid in


----------



## loneframer

Jrickard said:


> I spent my first six years framing by hand banging. The guy i worked with refused to use guns. We hand nailed everything sheathing included. Didn't start using guns until i went on my own five years ago. Its funny though because i still rarely use a gun, my help does but i mostly hand nail. Once i get enough posts i will put a vid in


 I ran out of "Thanks", so... Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> I ran out of "Thanks", so... Thanks.:thumbsup:


oh if you thank a thread too much you max out, could not figure out why i could not thank:whistling


----------



## loneframer

katoman said:


> That's what decided it for me. Lone put himself in all his glory out there for all to see. C'mon guys, man up, let's do this thing.
> 
> I'm shooting tomorrow. I'm already laughing at myself. :laughing:





Warren said:


> I will shoot tomorrow as well. It will not be pretty, as I have stated before that fast nailing has never been my thing. I have a few ideas for the video though.......


 Creative videos are welcome. Just don't over do the pyrotechnics.:clap:


----------



## 11678

I think it should be a finesse challenge.
Driving 23ga pin with a waffle face framer without leaving a mark.


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> Just wanted to bump the thread and provide some info.
> 
> I'll be discussing the final details with Nick over the next 24 hours.
> 
> A thread will be opened Sunday morning for videos only.
> 
> All commentary should continue on this thread.
> 
> Anyone submitting a video on the entry thread should also post it on this thread for continuity of commentary.
> 
> I've been having a blast with this so far. I hope to see lots of videos posted. The act of participation makes everyone a winner in my book. Let's just have some fun with this, show off some skills and eat a little crow.:laughing:
> 
> Now, where's Hugebadazz, Warren, Framerman, Kyle DMR, WNY, CCCo, FramerPDX, galla35, Ubenhad4, FullerFramer, JustaFramer, WWK, Brutus, Joe Corola, Kpatrix.....and especially CookeCarpentry.....?:whistling


You called me out... no one calls me out... hmm... ok, sunday. when I have the time.


----------



## sanfordandson

I told a trim carpenter to add a piece of Oak Shoemold to some millwork and he told it would have to be tomorrow because he needed to get his guys to bring their compressor and trim gun over... I said what's wrong with that hammer on your belt? People have been nailing oak together for a thousand years! Jeez... how we have evolved. I guess


----------



## loneframer

sanfordandson said:


> I told a trim carpenter to add a piece of Oak Shoemold to some millwork and he told it would have to be tomorrow because he needed to get his guys to bring their compressor and trim gun over... I said what's wrong with that hammer on your belt? People have been nailing oak together for a thousand years! Jeez... how we have evolved. I guess


 Best you wait for the compressor then, before you get "distressed" molding.:laughing:


----------



## katoman

OOOOccchhhhhh :furious:

Mac had to shut off the video so he could express himself 

Hope it wasn't too bad Mac, :thumbsup:

A note to all here, maybe wear safety glasses as we are pushing the envelope here and might get a flyer.


----------



## loneframer

BuiltByMAC said:


> Was working at a yard that only had KD doug. fir 2x6s, used a couple of green 2x4 doug. fir to start w/ but damn, that KD was a pain. Couldn't two-bang it and don't have enough practice to sink 'em when I'm hitting that hard. Lots of nails ended up bent.
> 
> But only one of them will turn black tomorrow...and this is why I stopped playin' guitar when I got into construction, I usually had one or more sore spots on my hands at the end of the day!
> 
> I do have some green d. fir 2x6 at my jobsite tomorrow...I'm gunnin' for ya, Lone!
> 
> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those of you scratching your heads, it's a South Park reference in the vid)


Oh, you weren't using KD?:blink:


----------



## BuiltByMAC

katoman said:


> A note to all here, maybe wear safety glasses as we are pushing the envelope here and might get a flyer.


Not sure if you meant me, but I actually am wearing safety glasses during the nailing. They're clear and my hat was obscuring them but hell yeah, safety glasses are on whenever flying bits are present.

And no, the thumb's not bad...it was just enough to make me want to quit fartin' around w/ the hammer and get back to payin' work! Lunch break's over!

Mac


----------



## packer_rich

loneframer said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.
> 
> Please wear eye protection.:thumbsup:
> 
> (This has been a Loneframer public service announcement)


 I don't think your mask qualifies.


----------



## loneframer

BuiltByMAC said:


> Not sure if you meant me, but I actually am wearing safety glasses during the nailing. They're clear and my hat was obscuring them but hell yeah, safety glasses are on whenever flying bits are present.
> 
> And no, the thumb's not bad...it was just enough to make me want to quit fartin' around w/ the hammer and get back to payin' work! Lunch break's over!
> 
> Mac


Yeah, I had clear glasses on too. I've been stabbed with shankers before.:laughing:


----------



## katoman

BuiltByMAC said:


> Not sure if you meant me, but I actually am wearing safety glasses during the nailing. They're clear and my hat was obscuring them but hell yeah, safety glasses are on whenever flying bits are present.
> 
> And no, the thumb's not bad...it was just enough to make me want to quit fartin' around w/ the hammer and get back to payin' work! Lunch break's over!
> 
> Mac


Not you Mac, didn't even see your glasses. Just thought others should play safe. Glad to hear the thumbs ok.

I was praticing tonight. Had a couple of flyers. Can't beat your origional video.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

loneframer said:


> Oh, you weren't using KD?:blink:


I think the PT in my first vid was KD but this stuff I worked on today was a lot harder. eh, maybe I'm just weak from last night :laughing:

It's been long enough that I don't remember if I used to frame w/ KD or green.

Mac


----------



## loneframer

BuiltByMAC said:


> I think the PT in my first vid was KD but this stuff I worked on today was a lot harder. eh, maybe I'm just weak from last night :laughing:
> 
> It's been long enough that I don't remember if I used to frame w/ KD or green.
> 
> Mac


We only had S-GRN for many years, unless special ordered KD. After a real bad year of Fungal infested lumber, green lumber went away. S/dry replaced it.

The easiest lumber nailing was E.Hem/B.Fir. Like balsa wood. SPF KD was like nailing into concrete.:blink:

The Eastern Hemlock/Balsam Fir could easily be one banged, because you could start the nail with hand pressure.


----------



## Chris G

Holy cow, you guys have heated yards?


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Chris G said:


> Holy cow, you guys have heated yards?


Nope, low 40's today. but all the rain was outside!

Mac


----------



## Winchester

gonna help in breaking the ice here in a few minutes :laughing::laughing:

after my vid is posted nobody else will have to feel embarrassed


----------



## Winchester

so what was that... like 5 nails in 19 seconds?

i just tried timing it. look out MAC and lone i'm coming for yous :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

Winchester said:


> after (unsuccessfully) attempting to incite trouble between lone and MAC I at least had to post a vid myself to show how much I suck


 First off, thanks for posting the video.:thumbup:

As for inciting, you can rattle my cage, but it takes more than that to get me to show my teeth.:laughing:

I have 2 of those hammers that I wore the handles out on.

I tried one of them before I shot my videos, but couldn't come close to 2 shooting a nail with it.:no:


----------



## Winchester

loneframer said:


> First off, thanks for posting the video.:thumbup:
> 
> As for inciting, you can rattle my cage, but it takes more than that to get me to show my teeth.:laughing:
> 
> I have 2 of those hammers that I wore the handles out on.
> 
> I tried one of them before I shot my videos, but couldn't come close to 2 shooting a nail with it.:no:


:thumbup: I'm a 5-shooter with a slow set-up :thumbup:

Yeah, T&M contracts aren't so bad after all


----------



## loneframer

This thread has over 4100 views in 7 days.

Apparently there is some interest, or at least curiousity. 

I'll have the entry thread up tomorrow morning, with a few details.

Nick and I decided that the only rules are: 

1. Identify your hammer, species of wood and size of nail.

2. Keep your video family friendly.

3. Have fun and show off your skills.:thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i should tell ya that we USE to have a contractor breakfast at my suppliers and i actually won my tool bag that i still have today by driving 6'' spikes, talk about guys huffing and puffing it was in a frozen 6x6 too 

so i will refrain from said contest.


----------



## loneframer

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i should tell ya that we USE to have a contractor breakfast at my suppliers and i actually won my tool bag that i still have today by driving 6'' spikes, talk about guys huffing and puffing it was in a frozen 6x6 too
> 
> so i will refrain from said contest.


 That doesn't sound so hard to me.

If you put up a video driving 6" spikes, I will too.:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> We only had S-GRN for many years, unless special ordered KD. After a real bad year of Fungal infested lumber, green lumber went away. S/dry replaced it.
> 
> The easiest lumber nailing was E.Hem/B.Fir. Like balsa wood. SPF KD was like nailing into concrete.:blink:
> 
> The Eastern Hemlock/Balsam Fir could easily be one banged, because you could start the nail with hand pressure.


dammit, SPF KD is me


----------



## loneframer

FramingPro said:


> dammit, SPF KD is me


 Oooohh, maybe you should try hammering through steel for practice.:laughing:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

yea you would have this contest during snowmobile season, dam you

my arms aren't what they use to be, i blame my 500# sled for pulling them out of socket , one of these years i will listen to myself when i say i am getting older and you should not do this to yourself.

i challenge you instead to crafting your own coffin hahaha, i don't want to be a burden on my state or my wife picking out some cheap stamped metal one so i was thinking a fine pinebox myself , i would use oak but that extra money is used for gas in my sled hahaha


----------



## loneframer

FRAME2FINISH said:


> yea you would have this contest during snowmobile season, dam you
> 
> my arms aren't what they use to be, i blame my 500# sled for pulling them out of socket , one of these years i will listen to myself when i say i am getting older and you should not do this to yourself.
> 
> i challenge you instead to crafting your own coffin hahaha, i don't want to be a burden on my state or my wife picking out some cheap stamped metal one so i was thinking a fine pinebox myself , i would use oak but that extra money is used for gas in my sled hahaha


 Oddly enough, I actually have considered that for a project when I semi-retire.

It justs seems like being lowered into the ground in something I built myself would be a good way to go out.

I have been considering cremation, so maybe a finely crafted cigar box with dovetailed joinery.:laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i should tell ya that we USE to have a contractor breakfast at my suppliers and i actually won my tool bag that i still have today by driving 6'' spikes, talk about guys huffing and puffing it was in a frozen 6x6 too
> 
> so i will refrain from said contest.


I'll bet when you walked to school, it was uphill (both ways) in the snow too.:laughing:

I know some framer's gonna get on here and kick my ass like I was standing still...but they're gonna hafta post up a vid for me to believe it. 

Mac


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

no i like woodworking and that would cost me more in fuel just to warm my shop up, to be done in an hour ,i am even doing my own interior with red velour ,:thumbup:
besides my wife has been instructed to have my middle finger raised toward the two guys that actually show up.


for the last 15 years i have been compiling my death video so people can watch at the wake .its gonna be a real party lol


----------



## loneframer

BuiltByMAC said:


> I'll bet when you walked to school, it was uphill (both ways) in the snow too.:laughing:
> 
> I know some framer's gonna get on here and kick my ass like I was standing still...but they're gonna hafta post up a vid for me to believe it.
> 
> Mac


 X2.

I'm on my way to pick up my lumber for my final entry. Hmmm, wouldn't it be wrong if I was holding back in my teaser vids?:whistling


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

no that was not me it was my parents and it was was balls deep, if ya heard it from my dad.

i rode a sled to school that could explain the unexplained absents,

but back then it was a note that could be forged now they get ya by phone ,email, hell they send a van for my kid if she misses the bus lol but she is a school athlete and they actually like her.


----------



## loneframer

FRAME2FINISH said:


> no that was not me it was my parents and it was was balls deep, if ya heard it from my dad.
> 
> i rode a sled to school that could explain the unexplained absents,
> 
> but back then it was a note that could be forged now they get ya by phone ,email, hell they send a van for my kid if she misses the bus lol but she is a school athlete and they actually like her.


 My dad and your dad must have been neighbors. My dad was the guy who shared a single pair of shoes with 14 brothers and sisters. When they all outgrew them, they deep fried the leather and ate them.:laughing:


----------



## user71584

...


----------



## katoman

Ok, shot the video today, my apprentice used his camera and he'll load it this afternoon, should have it up tonight.

No worries Lone and Mac :laughing:


----------



## Warren

I have a video shot on my phone. I converted it to youtube video but am unable to upload it here. It says invalid file. What am I doing wrong?.


----------



## Winchester

Warren said:


> I have a video shot on my phone. I converted it to youtube video but am unable to upload it here. It says invalid file. What am I doing wrong?.


you need to upload it to youtube then post it here.

or you could email it to someone who can upload it to youtube for you and post it here if you're one of those non-techie types


----------



## Warren

Winchester said:


> you need to upload it to youtube then post it here.
> 
> or you could email it to someone who can upload it to youtube for you and post it here if you're one of those non-techie types


I did upload it to youtube. I then tried to copy and paste the url and it says invalid file.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Hammers are a danger to my fingers.

I am working on willing them in.


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> dammit, SPF KD is me


 
Thats all I got, too. Grabbed some scraps from the site today. Film and post tomorrow.


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> I did upload it to youtube. I then tried to copy and paste the url and it says invalid file.


 Warren, when I copy from U-tube, I only copy the letters between = and &. The rest isn't needed. Then, to post it here, click on the you tube icon and paste.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee

loneframer said:


> I refuse to believe that I'm the only framer on board old enough to have framed homes without nail guns.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one old enough.:laughing:


my summer job in college (97-2000) the boss didnt allow walls to be built with nail guns. only sheeting could be nailed off with a gun. even then they were tacked along the edges by hand so we could straighten the studs, rafters, joists, ect as we went.

it so happens i am working with the framing crew on monday and tues, i will take my camera and see if we can get something for fun.


----------



## loneframer

chris klee said:


> my summer job in college (97-2000) the boss didnt allow walls to be built with nail guns. only sheeting could be nailed off with a gun. even then they were tacked along the edges by hand so we could straighten the studs, rafters, joists, ect as we went.
> 
> it so happens i am working with the framing crew on monday and tues, i will take my camera and see if we can get something for fun.


 Cool. That's about how we did it when we first switched over to guns.

More and more, as time went by, we kind of fazed out hammers altogether, exxcept for tacking and pulling nails.

Looking forward to the video.:clap:


----------



## katoman

Lone, man those coated nails sure go in easy, all I could find were 3" commons. And they are thick. ya,ya,ya. 

My bud is having problems emailing the file to me. Hope he get's it done tonight.


----------



## chris klee

i dont own a framing hammer anymore, so i am gonna do it with my 10oz ti
i am going to video the other guys also.


----------



## loneframer

katoman said:


> Lone, man those coated nails sure go in easy, all I could find were 3" commons. And they are thick. ya,ya,ya.
> 
> My bud is having problems emailing the file to me. Hope he get's it done tonight.


 I never used coated Sinkers before, except for 30 years ago, when I helped out my dad here and there.

We always used HDGs or brights. I'd much rather nail brights than coated.The coating makes them harder to handle with the flipping hand, I think. HDGs on the other hand....



:laughing:

Anyway. I won't submit that for the contest, because the boards were pretty beat up from all the nails. I don't want to have my entry questioned because the board was stressed from over nailing. 

All I care is that the technique is there and I know how hard I was driving them.

More to come.....


----------



## BamBamm5144

Do you know how hard it is to film, grab nails, place nails and hammer nails all with one hand? 

That should be a new challenge.


----------



## katoman

BamBamm5144 said:


> Do you know how hard it is to film, grab nails, place nails and hammer nails all with one hand?
> 
> That should be a new challenge.


You need to spit the nails, one at a time, then drive them in. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

Tin, I'm all out of thanks, so Thanks. Looks like the snow may have caused issues with the color saturation or exposure.:laughing:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

you need to buy a sled you have like a case of nails in them boards.

i can see ya now oh dammit i have to do over several dozen times, with all the splinters on the ground i beleive ya routed the back so your only going thru an actual 1/8 of an '' of wood lmao.


i have heard about the shoe leather eating but that story was told when we needed new sneaks lol


----------



## loneframer

FramingPro said:


> This was by far not my best, i did not show the wood good, and the nails.
> After my dad went it i could do set sink set sink with my 3" HDG, ill make a good one with my good camera tommro. It was -16:furious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like i hit them 3 or 4 times, after 2 they usually sink but i have this thing if there raised i just have to countersink them. Tomorow watch out


 Man Nick, -16? Holy crap! I wouldn't be able to flip nails below maybe 20.:laughing:

You have the technique down pretty good, keep the hammer moving.:thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> Man Nick, -16? Holy crap! I wouldn't be able to flip nails below maybe 20.:laughing:
> 
> You have the technique down pretty good, keep the hammer moving.:thumbup:


you will see tomorrow this was not great.


----------



## JT Wood

Ok I'll join too. I'll have to post video at another time. All I have is my iphone, I need a camera man. 


I went out to the garage to practice a bit.


3" commons in spf not as fast as mac or LF. But we don't have those fancy vinyl nails here. Those commons are fat.

took 2 hits (usually)

only bent 1 out of 40 or so.

The interesting thing was.

I tried 4 hammers.

the 28 oz estwing
the vaughn 23 oz framer
the mike holmes singing hammer (the fatmax framer 22 oz.)
And my 15 oz titanium stiletto 

My two best were the 28 oz estwing 2 hit's 
the stiletto at nearly half the weight was 2 hits as well. Although that is my regular hammer.

So I'm convinced with the titanium.:thumbsup:

Ps. nice work mac and lone

tin and winchester. uhh well nice effort. :laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144

Better than me!


----------



## katoman

Hey Nick, great man. You (and me too) didn't beat Mac, but well done. 

Pretty good nailing for a guy your age without years of experience. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

FRAME2FINISH said:


> you need to buy a sled you have like a case of nails in them boards.
> 
> i can see ya now oh dammit i have to do over several dozen times, with all the splinters on the ground i beleive ya routed the back so your only going thru an actual 1/8 of an '' of wood lmao.
> 
> 
> i have heard about the shoe leather eating but that story was told when we needed new sneaks lol


 Oh yeah, the boards are beat. I just can't justify dumping another 15 bucks into lumber until I'm ready to shoot my final take. I need to hone my timing in a little better.

I have my technique pretty well tuned, as well as my hand/eye coordination. I just want to shave a few seconds off of that time, or pick up on the nail count.:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

katoman said:


> Hey Nick, great man. You (and me too) didn't beat Mac, but well done.
> 
> Pretty good nailing for a guy your age without years of experience. :thumbsup:


thank you, tomorrow we will see a better copy, not as good as most guys but, better than today


----------



## katoman

My video is lost in cyber space, I'm trying to get it. :furious:


----------



## Cole82

My wet noodle of a limp wrist hurts now. Douglas Fir 16d's and a stiletto 12oz smooth face hammer.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Cole82 said:


> My wet noodle of a limp wrist hurts now.


Welcome to my world. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## txgencon

And you allowed those cheesy sawhorses made with the store bought metal brackets to be in the picture....


----------



## Cole82

I didn't relize I had a glove tan line in the middle of winter.


----------



## tcleve4911

....are you in your stocking feet.?

Struble............ I found your sock !!!!!


----------



## Cole82

tcleve4911 said:


> ....are you in your stocking feet.?
> 
> Struble............ I found your sock !!!!!


 Yeah I'm in the laundry room in the basement.:whistling


----------



## loneframer

txgencon said:


> And you allowed those cheesy sawhorses made with the store bought metal brackets to be in the picture....


 Oooh, you just reminded me. 

I have a set of those my dad made for me when I was about 8 or 9, after I nailed a board to my sisters tea party table.:laughing:

I think I'll tighten them up a bit and use them to record my next entry.:thumbup: They're a bit on the short side, but....


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> Oooh, you just reminded me.
> 
> I have a set of those my dad made for me when I was about 8 or 9, after I nailed a board to my sisters tea party table.:laughing:
> 
> I think I'll tighten them up a bit and use them to record my next entry.:thumbup: They're a bit on the short side, but....


My mom says mine are good:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren

Hope I got this right.


----------



## Warren

I am calling that 5 nails in 7.5 seconds. Pretty good for me, but I am sure it is not top ten material.


----------



## tcleve4911

Cole82 said:


> Yeah I'm in the laundry room in the basement.:whistling


Cole's in the basement in his stocking feet while Nick and Kirk are out there where all you can see is their breath.........

I'm gonna have to find a corner in the Living Room to do this while I watch the game.......


----------



## Brutus

alright, got Mrs. Brutus to film just before we went out. Hit my finger on the first attempt. I think Im going to do another one, Im not impressed with myself. 3-1/2" commons into SPF #2 2x4's. Like Kirk said, -18* celcius with windchill today... brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> alright, got Mrs. Brutus to film just before we went out. Hit my finger on the first attempt. I think Im going to do another one, Im not impressed with myself. 3-1/2" commons into SPF #2 2x4's. Like Kirk said, -18* celcius with windchill today... brrrrrrrrr.


not bad, our SPF is so friggin hard, thats why i chose cedar:clap:


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> not bad, our SPF is so friggin hard, thats why i chose cedar:clap:


 
SPF is all we get out here. I just was taking scrap from on site. I did one with my 22oz estwing, bent the first nail. Not enough used to the stiletto yet, but couldnt swing the estwing properly... haha.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> SPF is all we get out here. I just was taking scrap from on site. I did one with my 22oz estwing, bent the first nail. Not enough used to the stiletto yet, but couldnt swing the estwing properly... haha.


yea, i tried some before the cedar, unless its not rocking on the ground and you get it solid its diamond hard


----------



## vos

7 degrees F out and fells like -5F 
i will post a better one when i get some 16d's

sorry about bad video i macgyved my phone with tape a pice of wood and a tablesaw to hold it all


----------



## loneframer

Thanks to all who have posted.:thumbup:

Keep the vids coming gentlemen, this could be bigger than Woodstock.

Well, maybe not Woodstock, but you know what I'm sayin':laughing:


----------



## Winchester

that's it i'm gonna make another vid


----------



## woodworkbykirk

wow, that was a bad showing by me.... good god. then again i havent used any tools in a month and i spent november and december trimming. 

when it warms up ill get into my shed and dig out some spikes and practice on a 4x4, the shed lock is filled with ice so i cant get in right now.. its -12 c here right now

thanks riz for the upload


----------



## FramingPro

woodworkbykirk said:


> wow, that was a bad showing by me.... good god. then again i havent used any tools in a month and i spent november and december trimming.
> 
> when it warms up ill get into my shed and dig out some spikes and practice on a 4x4, the shed lock is filled with ice so i cant get in right now.. its -12 c here right now
> 
> thanks riz for the upload


my shed isn;t frozen:tt2:


----------



## loneframer

Winchester said:


> that's it i'm gonna make another vid


 :clap::thumbup::clap:

That's what I'm talkin' about.:notworthy

HAMMERHEADS UNITE!:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

vos said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOGX-9FGmFk
> 
> 
> 7 degrees F out and fells like -5F
> i will post a better one when i get some 16d's
> 
> sorry about bad video i macgyved my phone with tape a pice of wood and a tablesaw to hold it all


I can't see this vid... anyone else?


----------



## Cole82

I wana make another one with some softer wood some southern yellow that DF was hard.

Cole


----------



## tcleve4911

loneframer said:


> :clap::thumbup::clap:
> 
> That's what I'm talkin' about.:notworthy
> 
> HAMMERHEADS UNITE!:laughing:


Thanks Lone and Nick....

I'm gonna clear the coffee table and give it a wack.....!!!!!!:w00t:


----------



## Resta

I'm with tcleve... no see:no:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Fixed Vos's link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

tcleve4911 said:


> I can't see this vid... anyone else?


 
he doubled up on the http:// , just copy everything but that and paste it into your browser.


----------



## loneframer

tcleve4911 said:


> I can't see this vid... anyone else?


 fixed the link above.:thumbsup:


Cole82 said:


> I wana make another one with some softer wood some southern yellow that DF was hard.
> 
> Cole


 Yeah, species is going to play a big role in performance here.

My KD Doug Fir is easier to nail than my PT SYP. Go figure.:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl

woodworkbykirk said:


> wow, that was a bad showing by me.... good god.


Exactly how I felt. :laughing:

You have an excuse, though. And I thought both you and Brutus looked awkward standing up to nail like that. I know your knee probably hinders you a bit--put something up on horses and have another shot at it.


----------



## loneframer

tcleve4911 said:


> Thanks Lone and Nick....
> 
> I'm gonna clear the coffee table and give it a wack.....!!!!!!:w00t:


 Go man, beat it like it owes you money!:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

loneframer said:


> HAMMERHEADS UNITE!:laughing:


Keep this up, and by tomorrow it'll be NOODLEARMS UNTIE! :laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

Resta said:


> I'm with tcleve... no see:no:


Somebody fixed it!!!!!

Geez VOS....8d ????? 

What say you Judges...Lone & Nicky????:hang:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

What do the neighbor's think about those crazy Canadian's pounding nails on the sidewalk's?


----------



## CCCo.

I watched your's tin :whistling I wanted to see an ol' fart nail :laughing:

I hadn't been into this thread for awhile, you are getting serious now. :blink:

If I can figure out up loading a vid, I might enter :shifty: :w00t:


----------



## loneframer

tcleve4911 said:


> Somebody fixed it!!!!!
> 
> Geez VOS....8d ?????
> 
> What say you Judges...Lone & Nicky????:hang:


 Hey man, this is more or less a "run what you brung" format:laughing:

At least he was honest and didn't claim they were railroad spikes.:w00t:


----------



## CCCo.

Will a video of a nail gun get you disqualified ? :whistling

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

CCCo. said:


> I watched your's tin :whistling I wanted to see an ol' fart nail :laughing:
> 
> I hadn't been into this thread for awhile, you are getting serious now. :blink:
> 
> If I can figure out up loading a vid, I might enter :shifty: :w00t:


 Ahhh, Crowes do have hair on their a** afterall.:w00t:


----------



## tcleve4911

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What do the neighbor's think about those crazy Canadian's pounding nails on the sidewalk's?


......they call 'em boardwalks up North of der border der.....:laughing:


----------



## Brutus

Tinstaafl said:


> Exactly how I felt. :laughing:
> 
> You have an excuse, though. And I thought both you and Brutus looked awkward standing up to nail like that. I know your knee probably hinders you a bit--put something up on horses and have another shot at it.


Too cold to kneel on the sidewalk. Also short window of time between not getting in the way of the people moving in upstairs, and p***ing off the guy that lives in the ground level apartment. I think I will take the camera to work, and maybe get the other guys to do this too.


----------



## Tinstaafl

CCCo. said:


> If I can figure out up loading a vid, I might enter :shifty: :w00t:


Go for it man, we won't make you "eat crow". :whistling :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yah tin, thats what im going to do, ill just clear off some space on my workdbench in the shed and drive em. i can kneel on the good knee but it throws off my alignment.. and puts my right leg in the way of swinging

pretty cold here today to kneel on the ground though too, -12 and windy


----------



## Resta

I respect all of you ... ... for the courage to appear Non Ideal....:notworthy


----------



## Brutus

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What do the neighbor's think about those crazy Canadian's pounding nails on the sidewalk's?


 
the building I live in does have a garage, but it is just a small one car garage for storage of snow removal stuff and the landlords junk.


----------



## loneframer

Resta said:


> I respect all of you ... ... for the courage to appear Non Ideal....:notworthy


 Resta, maybe you should start an "ornamental plaster challenge".

I'd have to enter the plaster hand print I made in Kindergarten.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Resta said:


> I respect all of you ... ... for the courage to appear Non Ideal....:notworthy


Who said you were allowed to *not* do it? :whistling


----------



## Resta

Lone...:no:
but next winter we''ll do a bird-feeder fabrication competition.


----------



## loneframer

Resta said:


> Lone...:no:
> but next winter we''ll do a bird-feeder fabrication competition.


 Oooohh, good idea, I can build an addition for it on the bird house.:thumbup:


----------



## vos

tcleve4911 said:


> Somebody fixed it!!!!!
> 
> Geez VOS....8d ?????
> 
> What say you Judges...Lone & Nicky????:hang:


Its all i have 100lb. of 8Ds so I'm trying to use them up Tuesday I'm going to get some 16Ds


----------



## chris klee

all i had was one piece of 2x4 that was frozen to the ground. 
should be a good how not to do it video at least
i will be making another video tomorrow when we are framing (havent framed in a long time)


----------



## loneframer

chris klee said:


> all i had was one piece of 2x4 that was frozen to the ground.
> should be a good how not to do it video at least
> i will be making another video tomorrow when we are framing (havent framed in a long time)


 Nice Chris.:thumbup:

Don't forget to post in the entry thread as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I notice the non-framers aren't very good at rolling their nails. One of the framers should make a nail rolling lesson video.


----------



## CCCo.

Momma didn't teach you guys to preheat the lumber :no: :laughing:

-


----------



## Tinstaafl

KennMacMoragh said:


> One of the framers should make a nail rolling lesson video.


That might be tougher than teaching someone how to tie a necktie over the phone. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

KennMacMoragh said:


> I notice the non-framers aren't very good at rolling their nails. One of the framers should make a nail rolling lesson video.


This is as good as I have been able to do thus far. I dropped 1 or 2 nails and screwed my rhythm up. If you watch my right hand, it's kind of a finger roll to seperate the nail.

I may post up a vid later with the nails in mixed directions. It's a slightly different technique.


----------



## chris klee

how do you get the you tube videos right on here? thought it was the you tube button with the link between?

i saw what lone did to fix it. thanks


----------



## Brutus

I'll throw this one out there too. Estwing 22oz. SPF with 3-1/2" commons. Not used to the steel hammer anymore...

I think there is some muffled swearing in there... Sorry guys.. turn down the volume or something, I can't figure out how to take the sound off of the video or insert bleeps.


----------



## Tinstaafl

chris klee said:


> how do you get the you tube videos right on here? thought it was the you tube button with the link between?


It is, but just the part after the equals sign. I fixed your link in the other thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

Tinstaafl said:


> It is, but just the part after the equals sign. I fixed your link in the other thread. :thumbsup:


 
or you could just take the URL. Which is essentially the same thing.


----------



## loneframer

chris klee said:


> how do you get the you tube videos right on here? thought it was the you tube button with the link between?
> 
> i saw what lone did to fix it. thanks


 I only use the portion between = and the first &, if there is one. The "&" doesn't appear in every link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Brutus said:


> or you could just take the URL. Which is essentially the same thing.


True.

To be clear, just paste the URL without using the "Youtube" button. That won't give a window to play it in within the post, but at least someone can click on the link and go to Youtube to see it there.


----------



## loneframer

Winchester said:


> Hey so if nobody else uses HDG can I win for my category? :laughing:


 Sure, but I'm gonna run out of sinkers quick, and a few guys have been eluding to the fact that they're slippery. I'm gonna have to uphold my credibility somehow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

7,751 views and what? less than 10 people submitted videos :shutup:


----------



## loneframer

Winchester said:


> 7,751 views and what? less than 10 people submitted videos :shutup:


 Just like 22 men on the field and 25,000 in the stands.:whistling


----------



## Cole82

Winchester said:


> Hey so if nobody else uses HDG can I win for my category? :laughing:


 Looks like I am the only other one in the HDG class, it's all I had in a 16

Cole


----------



## griz

Tried nailing the name.:laughing:
Same old hard a$$ 4x6.
14 oz Stiletto this time.:whistling
Once again no laughing.:laughing:
My arm is starting to hurt.:w00t:


----------



## Warren

Winchester said:


> 7,751 views and what? less than 10 people submitted videos :shutup:


Cowards!!

I even posted despite the tragic, pathetic, embarrassing, contest in my youth. One of the mods should go through and post the name of all recent posters here who call themselves framers.


----------



## loneframer

griz said:


> Tried nailing the name.:laughing:
> Same old hard a$$ 4x6.
> 14 oz Stiletto this time.:whistling
> Once again no laughing.:laughing:
> My arm is starting to hurt.:w00t:


 Oh SNAP!

It's gonna be on now.:laughing:


----------



## katoman

Way to go Griz, yu da man :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer

Griz, you need to post your vids on the entry thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

All the old guys kicked my ass... (well actually, pretty much everyone did... haha)

How old is Mac?

Shane, it's you for the canadian west coast division. represent!



Cole82 said:


> Looks like I am the only other one in the HDG class, it's all I had in a 16
> 
> Cole


Ah I don't think you mentioned they were hdg...


----------



## Sir Mixalot

griz said:


> Tried nailing the name.:laughing:
> Same old hard a$$ 4x6.
> 14 oz Stiletto this time.:whistling
> Once again no laughing.:laughing:
> My arm is starting to hurt.:w00t:


That was awesome Griz!:clap:


----------



## vos

griz said:


> Tried nailing the name.:laughing:
> Same old hard a$$ 4x6.
> 14 oz Stiletto this time.:whistling
> Once again no laughing.:laughing:
> My arm is starting to hurt.:w00t:


now can you do it with out drawing it?


----------



## FramingPro

griz said:


> Tried nailing the name.:laughing:
> Same old hard a$$ 4x6.
> 14 oz Stiletto this time.:whistling
> Once again no laughing.:laughing:
> My arm is starting to hurt.:w00t:


i envy you on wearing shorts


----------



## griz

FramingPro said:


> i envy you on wearing shorts



I think it hit 60 today.:thumbup: No rain yet.:shutup:
Overcast & a little sun.


----------



## FramingPro

griz said:


> I think it hit 60 today.:thumbup: No rain yet.:shutup:
> Overcast & a little sun.


i recognize that hammer, thank you again, it just feels weird being able to do it with such a light hammer


----------



## Tinstaafl

Uh, Griz? You may need to up your game. Lone likes to go by the name of Riz. :w00t:


----------



## griz

Tinstaafl said:


> Uh, Griz? You may need to up your game. Lone likes to go by the name of Riz. :w00t:


I knew he was going to get a shortcut out of it.:whistling


----------



## loneframer

Tinstaafl said:


> Uh, Griz? You may need to up your game. Lone likes to go by the name of Riz. :w00t:


 Maybe I'll start going by "theRiz":laughing:


----------



## Diamond D.

CCCo. said:


> It really will be a "nail" contest, when someone paints a finger nail purple :blink: :laughing:-


 You mean like this:




I Did that last spring or summer. 
I whacked it in the nail bed. It's almost grown out.

I guess it's time for another, GO. :thumbsup:

D.


----------



## griz

vos said:


> now can you do it with out drawing it?



Hmmm:whistling
Smart A$$:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

carp.780 said:


> Here's my entry, I have flash and youtube is running but it's not allowing me to imbed the videos. Maybe one of you mods could help? Anyway, i posted the links so you can click to see.
> 
> 3 1/4 common 16d nails
> steel hammer is a 22oz stanley antivibe
> titanium hammer is a dalluge 7180
> wood was all SPF
> 
> part 1/2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2/2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to bad:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

carp.780 said:


> Here's my entry, I have flash and youtube is running but it's not allowing me to imbed the videos. Maybe one of you mods could help? Anyway, i posted the links so you can click to see.


Looks to me like the stanley was a little better. Wonder which is better for a price/performance comparison? :whistling
Just maybe the guys who think titanium works better are delugional? :laughing:

just jokin around, I don't want to start a titanium vs whatever discussion!
(I say who cares, use a nailgun)


----------



## Tinstaafl

FramingPro said:


> not to bad:thumbsup:





Winchester said:


> Looks to me like the stanley was a little better.


Remember guys, we'll be keeping comments out of the other thread. :thumbsup:

Those last two posts were referring to this entry.


----------



## Winchester

dammit who let the goat out of the pen


----------



## Tinstaafl

Dammit, I'm out of thanks. :laughing:


----------



## carp.780

Winchester said:


> Looks to me like the stanley was a little better. Wonder which is better for a price/performance comparison? :whistling
> Just maybe the guys who think titanium works better are delugional? :laughing:
> 
> just jokin around, I don't want to start a titanium vs whatever discussion!
> (I say who cares, use a nailgun)


The stanley was $45.00 and is a great hammer, dare i say- better then an estwing, and i had no problems with it. but i found my swings getting sloppy in tight spaces and the overhead swinging very fatiguing. It pounds nails on the flat better than the titanium.

The Dalluge is gonna stay my go to hammer because it outnails the Stanley on sideways swings, overhead swings, and tight space swings, as well as being very easy to swing all day, and it doesn't pull my pants down over my ass when i wear a pouch :laughing:. It was $90 plus shipping, but worth every penny, or maybe i'm just Dallugional


----------



## Winchester

carp.780 said:


> but worth every penny, or maybe i'm just Dallugional


totally.

I paid a lot more money for my go-to hammer but I don't even need to swing it :jester:

i was just kidding about the titanium thing I just needed a way to call you dallugional because it was such a great bad pun opportunity.

I don't even wear a hammer when my pouch is on, because I use it so little. that's why I don't have a titanium


----------



## Gus Dering

It's all about the fun


----------



## loneframer

Gus Dering said:


> It's all about the fun


 Hmmmm, that's gonna make a few people shoot another video.:laughing:

Please don't forget to post on the entry thread. Thanks Gus.:thumbup:


----------



## CCCo.

BuiltByMAC said:


> Just turned 40...call me old and I'll kick yur ass!
> 
> Here's entry #2 in the purple nail thread...holding a screwgun in my left hand, slipped off the screw head and buried the bit in my nail.
> 
> Mac


Ouch, done that before! 
I think I'd rather be hit with a hammer if I could choose, a bit hurts. :blink:

-

Definetly getting some entry's for the purple nail award,...Anymore Entry's?


----------



## CCCo.

I haven't watched all the video's but whats up with the stanley, cripe 

Nobody use's an estwing anymore? :sad:

I do, :thumbsup: 22 oz :whistling (actually I'm not sure of the weight without lookin') Its Big!

Hurts too, if-in ya hit your finger's.

-


----------



## BamBamm5144

That's it! I can't compete. Burning the video. Actually just deleting it because of technology ya know.


----------



## Winchester

Gus Dering said:


> It's all about the fun


Look out boys this cabinet guy's a contendor.

Can't say much about his knuckle-dragging friend, but he's still better than me.

Speaking of knuckle-draggers, where are all the other "framers"?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> Cowards!!
> 
> I even posted despite the tragic, pathetic, embarrassing, contest in my youth. One of the mods should go through and post the name of all recent posters here who call themselves framers.


I'm here,,,,I'm so ashamed <(*_*)> I'm gonna get some wood and nails are in my van, I'll take the video down to the gaming room in Kaneohe and have one of those geeky kids to do it for me \*~*/ I'm gonna usa my kids gopro??



OH and yes I was called on my PM by Mr. Lone


----------



## Brutus

CCCo. said:


> I haven't watched all the video's but whats up with the stanley, cripe
> 
> Nobody use's an estwing anymore? :sad:
> 
> I do, :thumbsup: 22 oz :whistling (actually I'm not sure of the weight without lookin') Its Big!
> 
> Hurts too, if-in ya hit your finger's.
> 
> -


 
My second video I used an estwing 22oz. I just like my Stiletto more now..


----------



## loneframer

BuiltByMAC said:


> Alright, here's one just goofin' around! I've been playing in iMovie lately and thought..hey, here's some footage to muck with!
> 
> (We'll see how long it takes for them to kill my unauthorized audio track) -
> Middle Class Rut's "Busy Bein' Born"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac


 Nice Mac!

Don't forget to enter it on the other thread.

I've been notified about music in other videos. It won't get removed unless there's a complaint.

You guys are getting techie on me. I may have to up my game on this.:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Gus Dering said:


> ---


that was great:laughing:

i had a dog liek that named gus :s


----------



## 3926

BuiltByMAC said:


> Alright, here's one just goofin' around! I've been playing in iMovie lately and thought..hey, here's some footage to muck with!
> 
> (We'll see how long it takes for them to kill my unauthorized audio track) -
> Middle Class Rut's "Busy Bein' Born"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac


That,s not a hammer it,s a club :laughing::laughing:


----------



## J&A Builders

*nail pulling challenge*

Great vids, the next challenge should be prying out all those nails


----------



## shanekw1

J&A Builders said:


> Great vids, the next challenge should be prying out all those nails


I told my wife I needed to buy some more nails.

"Can't you just pull out the ones you already have and reuse them?"

:blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Epic thread guys, I'll see what I can do to embarrass myself this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

uhhh, not so good. It was nice though and it beats studying

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhAdMNyxjYk&feature=feedu

uhh not to sure why there is rave music.... i think i audio swapped it


----------



## Diamond D.

Great video, Nick.

But, may I suggest, that you try to break yourself, from tapping the piece, before setting the nail.
Unless, of course, you intend on a career, strictly as a framer.

That is a no go, on finish work. :sad:
Best to nip it in the bud now, before, your totally set in your ways.

Just a friendly tip.
Good luck, D.

P.S. Shed looks great, got heat in there?


----------



## FramingPro

Diamond D. said:


> Great video, Nick.
> 
> But, may I suggest, that you try to break yourself, from tapping the piece, before setting the nail.
> Unless, of course, you intend on a career, strictly as a framer.
> 
> That is a no go, on finish work. :sad:
> Best to nip it in the bud now, before, your totally set in your ways.
> 
> Just a friendly tip.
> Good luck, D.
> 
> P.S. Shed looks great, got heat in there?


oh i don;t normally do that i think just for the speed i started or something. just started it, but i don't remember it being something i did before


----------



## Winchester

around 2:28 did you start using spiral nails?


----------



## FramingPro

Winchester said:


> around 2:28 did you start using spiral nails?


 yea


----------



## Tinstaafl

Darn. I was thinking about doing one with spirals. they suck. :laughing:


----------



## jmiller

I'm gonna try with a roofing hatchet. I got one with set, hit, hit today- but that's not gonna cut it. We only had 4 sinkers to practice with...


----------



## loneframer

FramingPro said:


> uhhh, not so good. It was nice though and it beats studying
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhAdMNyxjYk&feature=feedu
> 
> uhh not to sure why there is rave music.... i think i audio swapped it


 Nick, don't forget to post this video in the entry thread as well.:thumbup:

I think a movie short contest may be in the near future.:w00t:


----------



## J.C.

BuiltByMAC said:


> Alright, here's one just goofin' around! I've been playing in iMovie lately and thought..hey, here's some footage to muck with!
> 
> (We'll see how long it takes for them to kill my unauthorized audio track) -
> Middle Class Rut's "Busy Bein' Born"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac



That's a helluva video right there. :laughing: I was surprised to not see credits at the end. I think that could be nominated for an academy award. :thumbsup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC

FramingPro said:


> what song is that


Busy Bein' Born - Middle Class Rut


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> Nick, don't forget to post this video in the entry thread as well.:thumbup:
> 
> I think a movie short contest may be in the near future.:w00t:


 
Short movies you say...:shifty:

Ones relating to construction or anything? I've been in/shot a few shorts for contests in my time...


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> Short movies you say...:shifty:
> 
> Ones relating to construction or anything? I've been in/shot a few shorts for contests in my time...


 We'll need to save that for another time, but I'm thinking there may be some talent here and fun to be had.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

I posted mine up. The phone camera kind of blows, doesn't show the real studliness of my rig axe :laughing:

I was hoping that Gus and Leo would post up. I see Gus showing his skilz....c'mon Leo, let's see what you got!


----------



## BuiltByMAC

framerman said:


> I posted mine up. The phone camera kind of blows, doesn't show the real studliness of my rig axe :laughing:


That's awesome! Nice fluid cadence...

Mac


----------



## Gus Dering

framerman said:


> I posted mine up. The phone camera kind of blows, doesn't show the real studliness of my rig axe :laughing:
> 
> I was hoping that Gus and Leo would post up. I see Gus showing his skilz....c'mon Leo, let's see what you got!


Get some shoulder into that swing old man :laughing:


----------



## loneframer

framerman said:


> I posted mine up. The phone camera kind of blows, doesn't show the real studliness of my rig axe :laughing:
> 
> I was hoping that Gus and Leo would post up. I see Gus showing his skilz....c'mon Leo, let's see what you got!


 Careful with that rig axe Van Gogh.:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ

loneframer said:


> Between lumber and nails, I'm already 75 bucks into this and I need a fresh canvas to work with.:laughing:


75 bucks? you don't have short cuts of wood laying around. I have blocks of LVL, 6x6 , 4x6, 2x4s etc. once they sit for too long they get burned or thrown out.

I may have to try an LVL video and up the anti. I don't think I can compete with some of you guys, been a while since I did any real hand nailing. I use the nail guns all the time.


----------



## loneframer

ApgarNJ said:


> 75 bucks? you don't have short cuts of wood laying around.


I might be able to muster up some Advantech scraps, but that's a "NO" on the wood scraps. I've been in the concrete and steel house for 3 1/3 years.:laughing:

Oh wait, lets have a structural steel stud screw-off.:w00t:


----------



## griz

Whoa:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## loneframer

katoman said:


> Hope no one spit their coffee onto their keyboard after watching my video. :whistling


 I was drinking tea.:w00t:

Thanks Katoman. Don't forget to post in the entry thread. If you're still having trouble, post a reply and I'll edit it in for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Robert carozza

Warren said:


> This brings back bad memories.
> 
> Back in my 10th grade vocational carpentry class, we had to see how many 16d nails we could drive in 30 seconds on the first day of class. I started 3 nails, and bent them all. 25 years later I am still not the greatest hand nailer. Luckily, it is one of the most overrated things to be exceptional at!


ahh but there is nothing like toenailing a 16d into a nice piece of doug fir with no splits....


----------



## Winchester

Dierte said:


> I'm really enjoying the theatrics in the latest videos. And Framerman you can tell your daughter that she can swing a hammer better then my wife.:thumbup:


Haha... well she's already better than I am :laughing:


----------



## Robert carozza

Jrickard said:


> only hammer i've used. Only place to buy it in this area is 40mins away. I usually buy 3 at a time because those rubber handles last 6 months tops. If u notice that one is brand new brought it out for this contest.


try a wooden handle, i like an axe style, use it for pounding nails not pulling thats what a catspaw is for.
i like the "woody style"


----------



## FramingPro

framerman said:


> LOL....yeah the boys have already been to our home for our 18 year old. I think the little one is trouble for me though.
> 
> I always have wanted to do this :laughing:


LMAO:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::clap:


----------



## BuiltByMAC

katoman said:


> Hope no one spit their coffee onto their keyboard after watching my video. :whistling


Call me crazy but I only saw you nailing into a single 2x...were the nails hitting the 4x6 block underneath?

Mac


----------



## katoman

BuiltByMAC said:


> Call me crazy but I only saw you nailing into a single 2x...were the nails hitting the 4x6 block underneath?
> 
> Mac


Yes, a single 2x6. I thought that's what you nailed through. What? I have to do another video? :shutup:


----------



## Warren

My top 5 pics thus far:

1) Mac
2) Gus
3) Kent
4) Riz
5) Shane


----------



## katoman

Ok, checked some of the other vids. I'll do another one. Posting videos for me is harder than getting teeth pulled. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Nobody ever actually said we needed to use a double layer of 2X. :whistling

Where are the LVL bad boys? :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Warren said:


> My top 5 pics thus far:
> 
> 1) Mac
> 2) Gus
> 3) Kent
> 4) Riz
> 5) Shane


you mis spelt my name. Wait for my next video :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ

I'm going to get some FROZEN LVLS tomorrow, always save the cut off pieces. they are buried in snow now.


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> My top 5 pics thus far:
> 
> 1) Mac
> 2) Gus
> 3) Kent
> 4) Riz
> 5) Shane


 I love these guys like my brothers, but I'd like to be a little higher on that list.:sad:


----------



## oldfrt

FramingPro said:


> you mis spelt my name. Wait for my next video :thumbsup:


 The least he could have done is give you
an honorable mention.

Look what you started here!!!!:clap:

Averaging 1000 views a day,
almost 600 responses in 10 days.:thumbsup:

This may be the thread of the year!!!


----------



## BuiltByMAC

katoman said:


> Yes, a single 2x6. I thought that's what you nailed through.


nah, everyone's nailing two boards together... or pounding into a 4x. That way, the nail's going through wood for all 3 1/4"

Mac


----------



## shanekw1

Did a little more practicing today, while I couldn't quite best my first entry, I did manage to get an entry for the painted nails contest












Does red count?


----------



## loneframer

shanekw1 said:


> Did a little more practicing today, while I couldn't quite best my first entry, I did manage to get an entry for the painted nails contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does red count?


 
Better hand that hammer over to the little lady Shane, you're gonna hurt yourself one of these times.:blink: Maybe you should give her a turn and man the video camera for awhile.:whistling


----------



## shanekw1

loneframer said:


> Better hand that hammer over to the little lady Shane, you're gonna hurt yourself one of these times.:blink: Maybe you should give her a turn and man the video camera for awhile.:whistling


I already have that video:shifty:




just working up the balls to actually post it now that she knows where this thread is.:laughing:


It's really just a scratch, I pounded a few more sets after I did it to see if being mad made me faster.


----------



## loneframer

shanekw1 said:


> I already have that video:shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just working up the balls to actually post it now that she knows where this thread is.:laughing:
> 
> 
> It's really just a scratch, I pounded a few more sets after I did it to see if being mad made me faster.


 Just post it, she'll understand.:whistling

I have something of an Ibuprofin habit lately. The slightest nick looks like a Rob Zombie horror flick.:laughing:
I'm afraid if I ever get a big boy cut, I'll bleed out.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Woo-hoo! I thought I smelled blood! :w00t:

Post up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering

shanekw1 said:


> Did a little more practicing today, while I couldn't quite best my first entry, I did manage to get an entry for the painted nails contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does red count?



That knuckle looks twice it's normal size. I never had a scratch that looked like that. :laughing:


----------



## shanekw1

Gus Dering said:


> That knuckle looks twice it's normal size. I never had a scratch that looked like that. :laughing:


It must be the angle of the pic, because I just grazed it with a little tap. 

All my knuckles are fat and ugly.


----------



## Jrickard

loneframer said:


> I love these guys like my brothers, but I'd like to be a little higher on that list.:sad:


I would just like 2 be on that list


----------



## Snobnd

1 1/2 Oak - Beat that!


----------



## FramingPro

Snobnd said:


> 1 1/2 Oak - Beat that!


:laughing: nice


----------



## jmiller

:clap:

And I was worried one was gonna ricochet and hit the truck.

Arggh, wrong thread. 

[_It's in the right thread now. :thumbsup:_]


----------



## Tinstaafl

Snobnd said:


> 1 1/2 Oak - Beat that!


Foul. You didn't drive them flush. :laughing::thumbsup: :notworthy


----------



## Snobnd

Thats my Son's job


----------



## Gus Dering

shanekw1 said:


> It must be the angle of the pic, because I just grazed it with a little tap.
> 
> All my knuckles are fat and ugly.


You should consider hand modeling. 





For the plus size magazines that is.:laughing:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

the way you guys are throwing that lumber away you'd think it grew on trees,:w00t:

funny snobound didn't show us his hand afterward


----------



## WNYcarpenter

snobnd....I laughed man....you looked at your hammer and threw it down...funny stuff!:clap:

you got my vote:laughing:


----------



## katoman

Snowbnd -- I'm humbled :notworthy I wouldn't even try that. Is there some trick to it?


----------



## Leo G

katoman said:


> Snowbird -- I'm humbled :notworthy I wouldn't even try that. Is there some trick to it?



Of course there is...

No Brains :whistling


----------



## Snobnd

HEY I resemble that remark :shifty:


----------



## Leo G

Now all you have to figure out is how you can use a 23ga nail without the gun. You could put up trim and crown without a gun.


----------



## jmiller

The only thing that can beat that is Tom pushing the thumb tack in with his tongue on youtube.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

,


shanekw1 said:


> I pounded a few more sets after I did it to see if being mad made me faster.


To the heart of soul
You gotta bleed a little while you sing
Less the words
Don't mean no thing
Gotta get to the heart of soul
Gotta get to the heart of soul


----------



## vos




----------



## loneframer

vos said:


>


 Don't forget to also post your video in the entry thread, here
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nick-lones-hammer-skills-challenge-91219/


----------



## vos

loneframer said:


> Don't forget to also post your video in the entry thread, here
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nick-lones-hammer-skills-challenge-91219/


just did


----------



## katoman

I figured out Snowbnds' trick. Seeing that he is a cabinet maker, I think that's veneered styrofoam he's driving nails into. :whistling


----------



## Snobnd

katoman said:


> I figured out Snowbnds' trick. Seeing that he is a cabinet maker, I think that's veneered styrofoam he's driving nails into. :whistling


Are you a closet detective?? 

You win the prize 

It is Oak,,,,,it is an 1 1/2 thick and its Foam, also no nails were injured during filming.:w00t:

The purpose was to add a littlie comedy to the Bravado :laughing:


----------



## katoman

Snobnd said:


> Are you a closet detective??
> 
> You win the prize
> 
> It is Oak,,,,,it is an 1 1/2 thick and its Foam, also no nails were injured during filming.:w00t:
> 
> The purpose was to add a littlie comedy to the Bravado :laughing:


All the way home tonight I'm thinking there is no way. Nobody can do that. Then it came to me - it's styrofoam and Snowbnd has veneered it.

Great humour. I'll bet a lot of guys think you're superman :thumbup:


----------



## chris klee

i was thinking it was pre-drilled holes full of putty or something. 
you can veneer anything these days


----------



## Tinstaafl

Snobnd said:


> You win the prize


I object, yer honor. :whistling

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/what-name-product-91558/


----------



## katoman

Tinstaafl said:


> I object, yer honor. :whistling
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/what-name-product-91558/


Object all you want, I won the prize :tt2:


----------



## kcremodeling

Yeah. I think you guys are all cheating. Either that or I'm just not as good as I think I am. :shifty:


----------



## Snobnd

kcremodeling said:


> Yeah. I think you guys are all cheating. Either that or I'm just not as good as I think I am. :shifty:


 


loneframer said:


> Nick and I proudly present "The Hammer Skills Challenge":clap:
> 
> The rules are *simple*. *Make a video of yourself hand banging nails into wood.*
> 
> *We ask that you identify your hammer, type/size of nail and species of wood. Although this is not required for entry, we'd like to know the specifics.*
> 
> PLEASE, WEAR EYE PROTECTION!!!
> 
> Nailing style is up to you. Speed, power, trick, you name it.
> 
> Feel free to pound out your favorite drum solo, if you please.:thumbup:
> 
> *Creative videos are welcome*, but please keep it "real" and keep them family friendly.
> 
> This entry thread is reserved for video entries only, so please take the time to also post your video on the original "hammer contest" thread, for commentary purposes.:thumbsup:
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nailing-contest-90741/
> 
> Multiple entries are fine, as this has the potential to get competative.
> 
> This thread will be open for approximately one month, at which point it will be closed and a poll set up for favorite video.
> 
> Now, let's go have some fun:clap::clap::clap:


 
:whistling


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*I'm glad you came clean.*

I was just heading the the shop to try that....

JW


:shutup:




Snobnd said:


> Are you a closet detective??
> 
> You win the prize
> 
> It is Oak,,,,,it is an 1 1/2 thick and its Foam, also no nails were injured during filming.:w00t:
> 
> The purpose was to add a littlie comedy to the Bravado :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Nailing Rules*

I read a while back that the old timers would soak their nails in wax and gasoline mixture. The nails all had a slick coating and where being banged in fast fast fast.

It was this practice and using and axe that led to the Framing Hammer...

Perhaps the nails need to be shown with flame test and the wood with a moisture test...

JW


----------



## Brutus

Got a scrap chunk of parallam at home now... this should be fun.


----------



## loneframer

I was hoping to see a second wave of videos this weekend.....come on gentlemen, don't be afraid to outdo yourselves.:whistling


----------



## ApgarNJ

waiting for my daughter to take a nap, then i'm going outside with the cam and probably make a fool out of my self with some frozen 3 1/2 LVL that I dug out of snow pile yesterday.

should have it posted later, unless it's really bad. my hammering skills were never great. that's why i have guns.


----------



## Brutus

ApgarNJ said:


> waiting for my daughter to take a nap, then i'm going outside with the cam and probably make a fool out of my self with some frozen 3 1/2 LVL that I dug out of snow pile yesterday.
> 
> should have it posted later, unless it's really bad. my hammering skills were never great. that's why i have guns.


 
I'll do the parallam tomorrow. Got a bunch of stuff to do tonight!


----------



## ApgarNJ

and now the clipper is moving through dumping outside right now. grrrrrr. and the daughter, who should be asleep by now, isn't. I'll get there. 
going to try 16's into the LVL. my main hammer is 22 oz. estwing. nothing heavier, I wish i had a 28, but it would never get used.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i was thinking about a microlam, edge nailing


----------



## ApgarNJ

no edge nailing, through the face!


----------



## ApgarNJ

ok. it's working now. imovie has a youtube upload option, very handy that I didn't even know existed. 






ok. I did one off-camera attempt and then this is the first recorded take. I didn't have time to sit there and keep nailing away. Those LVLs are hard, especially when they are cold and frozen. 

22 oz hammer, 16D bright commons, 3 1/2" LVL 2.0E


----------



## Tinstaafl

Gotta say Dan, you made it look like just a regular hunk of wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman

Dan, that made me tired just watching. Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1

kcremodeling said:


> Quite a _little lady_ you got there Shane.


Soo... what are you trying to say, exactly?


----------



## shanekw1

loneframer said:


> BTW Shane, I'll leave it in your hands whether or not that video gets entered into the voting threads......
> 
> I set up 2 polls that will open for voting this Sunday, watch for it.:thumbup:


I didn't see anyone else man enough to post up a vid of their wives.:shifty:





So I'd say she's the powderpuff champ by default.:w00t:


Kent's daughter gets the cutie patootie prize.:clap:


----------



## Gus Dering

shanekw1 said:


> Soo... what are you trying to say, exactly?


I can make a couple guesses about what he meant but I'm going to keep them to myself for now.:whistling:laughing:

I enjoyed that video. Thanks for posting it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester

Looks like I might have to get a vid of my wife :laughing:

all 98 lbs of her


----------



## FramingPro

shanekw1 said:


> I didn't see anyone else man enough to post up a vid of their wives.:shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd say she's the powderpuff champ by default.:w00t:
> 
> 
> Kent's daughter gets the cutie patootie prize.:clap:


i thought i got the cutie patootie prize


----------



## kcremodeling

shanekw1 said:


> Soo... what are you trying to say, exactly?


I'm saying she got it done. :thumbup: Prob did it better than half my guys could of.


----------



## Tinstaafl

kcbasements said:


> I have enjoyed all your videos. Here is one of my own. :whistling


Finally, someone with the gumption to use both hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sasquatch

Snobnd, holy sh%t.


----------



## shanekw1

FramingPro said:


> i thought i got the cutie patootie prize


Have you looked in a mirror lately?:shutup:






:laughing:
J/K


----------



## loneframer

Polls are open. Please vote once on each thread. The top 3 videos on each thread will be entered in the "Super Poll" next Sunday.:clap:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/hammer-challenge-poll-part-1-2-a-92931/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/hammer-challenge-part-2-2-a-92933/


----------



## FramingPro

wait can i still post a video:shutup: i never got around to it


----------



## loneframer

FramingPro said:


> wait can i still post a video:shutup: i never got around to it


Post it on the voting thread with your original video. Hurry up, times a wastin'


----------



## Snobnd

A lot of Videos , and hard work went into this thread, Nice job every one!:thumbsup:


It's hard to choose....... Most nails? Hardest hitters?? Hardest type of wood?? Best Production?? Cutest? Coldest? 



I made my choice....... :whistling


----------



## dprimc

After watching videos in this thread earlier this morning my son pulled out his toy tool bench and was hammering so we did this:






He is 2 1/2.

(A few seconds in he is measuring his toe nail.)


----------



## Jrickard

I guess its 2 late to post a new vid. Too bad mine was 1take no practice. I dont think a month was enough time.:whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Unless some more people start voting. 
I think it's safe too say:
Loneframer, Gus Dering and Framerman are moving on to the next round.:boxing::hammer:

-Paul


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

dam, i knew i missed out not having a boy, atleast my toys and tools were safe hahah i remember my girls nailing everything together in my shop.

you leave them alone for a second and see all your parts you cut all morning in a heap, hell yeah your mad as hell but you praise them anyway and say go help mommy now , and get back to work. whatever you do, do not take apart their creation. thats kind of like taking their pics off the refrigerator lol


----------



## dprimc

It cracks me up that he has just about as many tools as I do. He's actually way ahead when it comes to tools that talk.

He has 'helped' with a few small projects. I can hardly wait until he is a little older. Then we'll really have some fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

dude cherish those times because they don't last long, before ya know it they are young adults, spend as much time with him as ya can. it would be awesome if you worked together when he gets older,


----------



## BuiltByMAC

I was asked to upload my original nailing contest video again...I figured it oughta be in this thread!






And this was the 'fun' one that I worked on later...


----------

